# bigsby vibrato



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

what mods are required to install on a tele and an epi lp...........thanks, Gerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Tele requires a whole different bridge and is a different model than an LP .. I think


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ALL Bigsbys, regardless of model, ted to work better with roller bridges. If you don't have one or can't get one, do what you can to reduce string drag across the nut and saddles.

There may also be some issues of height. Much less so with the LP clone, because that will have an angled neck. But the Tele will be more work, not only because it needs a new bridge and pridge plate, but because you will need to have the bridge height, neck/string height, and Bigsby compatible.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Check this out:

YouTube - ZZ Guitar Works No-Modification Bigsby Installation System

-Mikey

P.S. Heer is their website:

http://www.zzguitarworks.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

easiest way to go is with a vibramate VIBRAMATE® - Innovative Music Products - Made in USA - i have 2 guitars that have vibramates and they're great!

for the tele, another way to go...my favorite way (if you have a vintage style 3 saddle bridge is use a normal B5 bigsby and notch out the back of the bridge for string clearance) http://www.enregistrersous.com/images2/42868514820080321174739.jpg or http://www.enregistrersous.com/images2/93608895220080321175039.jpg

roller bridges aren't nessesary if your break angle is correct, everything is properly lubed and set up properly


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks everyone for the info.....very much appreciated.........especially the time taken to post the links........dang, I like the 5 minute bolt on for the LP style, but I guess I'll have issues with the tele as the bridge plate is painted..........more fodder for my wish list........cheers, Gerry


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

As a recently converted user of the Vibramate V7 and Bigsby B7 combo, I gotta say it's pretty great.

Even with a standard ABR1 bridge, tuning isn't too bad. I might try a roller bridge in the future, but I think more likely that better tuners and a new nut are probably more important.


----------



## townerusa (Aug 29, 2011)

*Towner USA*

Take a look at this down tension bar www.townerusa.com


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I REALLY like the Vibramate option, I installed a Bigsby B7 on my R8 a couple of months ago and I have to say I LOVE it.
That's why I contacted Bigsby and wanted to become an official dealer, I think they really offer great products.

If they're good enough for Joe Bonamassa, Chet Atkins, Les Paul and Jimmy Page, they're good enough for me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYlG7qb3iCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl9PuIeBNWc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePqVs_Zs028
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMp0z8KLU7Y


----------

